# 

## waldinio

Witam,

Mam pytanie odnośnie piwnicy i płyty fundamentowej. Przymierzam się powoli do budowy domu, projekt mam już wybrany - Praktyczny 4A. Jest bez piwnicy ale zamierzam ją doprojektować, wejście w miejscu a'la schowka schowka w kotłowni a kotłownie przenieść do piwnicy. Generalnie najpierw chciałem bez piwnicy na płycie fundamentowej ale w końcu doszedłem do wniosku, że piwnica się jednak przyda. 

I teraz pytanie czy mozna posadowić dom z piwnicą na płycie fundamentowej? Czy ma to w ogóle sens? Co w przypadku gdy garaż który nie będzie podpiwniczony też chce na płycie fundamentowej? Będą dwie płyty na dwóch róznych poziomach? Chyba, że nie ma sensu garażu na płycie? A co jeśli chce podpiwniczyć tylko część częsci mieszkalnej? Wtedy będa trzy płyty? Jedna na poziomie piwnicy, druga na poziomie 0 pod częscią niepodpiwniczoną i trzecia pod garażem? Nie jest to skomplikowane? 

Nie bardzo wiem jak to ogarnąć. Słyszałem jeszcze coś o technologi białej wanny... czy to jest własnie płyta i betonowe ściany z betonu wodoszczelnego?

----------


## Zdun Darek B

Płyta fundamentowa a pod nią piwnica ? 
Bardzo dziwny pomysł... Skoro musisz , lub tak bardzo chcesz, zrobić kotłownię w piwnicy to czemu zaczynasz od płyty fundamentowej ?? 
Z jakiego powodu chcesz zrobić kotłownię w piwnicy ??

----------


## waldinio

Nie, nie płyta a pod nią piwnica. Płyta fundamentowa będąca podłogą w piwnicy, ściany i strop który będzie stanem 0. 

Czemu chce kotłownie w piwnicy? Bo tam będzie wiecej miejsca bo nie tylko kocioł chce tam mieć ale jeszcze pare innych rzeczy, np jednostkę odkurzacza centralnego, etc. 

A w miejsce kotłowni poprostu przejście z garażu do wiatrołapu

----------


## jajmar

Chcesz zrobić piwnice na płycie rób, technicznie nie ma przeciwwskazań. Ale zapewne chcesz to od dołu ocieplić - to już może mieć mniejszy sens ekonomiczny.

----------


## Zdun Darek B

Czyli rozmawiamy o piwnicy... tylko bez ław fundamentowych...

----------


## waldinio

> Czyli rozmawiamy o piwnicy... tylko bez ław fundamentowych...


Tak, piwnica na płycie fundamentowej, nie na ławach. Myślałem o technologi białej wanny ale nie mam pojecia czy to to samo. Dopiero zaczałem sie interesować tematyką budowlaną więc jestem w tych tematach zielony

----------


## מרכבה

Absolutnie nie ma żadnych przeciwwskazań co do płyty i piwnicy, oczywiście jak będą jeszcze 3 kondygnacje to trzeba odpowiednio przeliczyć i już.
Zależy też od poziomu wód gruntowych - a tu już szczególnie dobra jest płyta właśnie, każde rozwiązanie da się wykonać - czasem pytanie o ekonomię, jeśli masz brzeg - zbocze i na tym ma stać dom - piwnica to jest jakby totalnie naturalna sprawa.

----------


## waldinio

> Absolutnie nie ma żadnych przeciwwskazań co do płyty i piwnicy, oczywiście jak będą jeszcze 3 kondygnacje to trzeba odpowiednio przeliczyć i już.
> Zależy też od poziomu wód gruntowych - a tu już szczególnie dobra jest płyta właśnie, każde rozwiązanie da się wykonać - czasem pytanie o ekonomię, jeśli masz brzeg - zbocze i na tym ma stać dom - piwnica to jest jakby totalnie naturalna sprawa.


I to mi chodziło  :smile:  dzięki

Działka jest z lekkim spadkiem i ok 1,5m od poziomu gruntu byłyby ławy fundamentowe więc planuje to zmienić na płytę. Teraz pytanie skoro nie ma zadnych przeciwskazań to czy taką płytę robi się tak jak bez piwnicy? Czyli z ociepleniem pod płytą? I co jeśli bym chciał podpiwniczyć tylko część domu? Jedna płyta w piwnicy i druga na częścią niepodpiwniczoną i nieogrzewanym garażem?

----------


## מרכבה

tu koncepcja
pod całością płyta na izolacji.

----------


## waldinio

Dzięki

Przeczytałem cały wątek o płycie fundamentowej. Już wiem ze będę budował w postaci białej wanny. Nie musi być droższe niż na ławach bo przy betonie wodoszczelnym odejdzie mi hydroizolacja.

Natomiast nie wiem jak ogarnąć temat ocieplenia. Ściany piwnicy ocieplać? Pewnie tak... ale płytę? Chyba nie ma sensu skoro ciepło i tak będzie szlo z z gruntu zwłaszcza, ze będzie to nieogrzewana piwnica. Będzie tam kotłownia ok 10m2, spiżarnia ok 15m2. Co jeszcze? Pewnie wymyślę. Chociaż jakbym chciał tam umieścić siłownie albo stół do bilarda to chyba byłoby dobrze, żeby było w miarę ciepło? Zastanawiam się jeszcze co z wentylacją piwnicy ale chyba podłączę ją pod WM.

----------


## מרכבה

> Natomiast nie wiem jak ogarnąć temat ocieplenia. Ściany piwnicy ocieplać? Pewnie tak... ale płytę?


 też.



> było w miarę ciepło?


 dokładnie i tak ściany piwnicy ocieplisz, takie wymogi.



> bo przy betonie wodoszczelnym odejdzie mi hydroizolacja.


 beton z sam siebie nie jest wodoszczelny, to tylko marketing jak jeden z wielu.
Hydroizolacja to nie jest jakaś tragedia- da się wykonać. 
Ale beton "wodoszczelny" nie istnieje, potrzeba mu pewnej pomocy.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Witam,
> 
> Mam pytanie odnośnie piwnicy i płyty fundamentowej. Przymierzam się powoli do budowy domu, projekt mam już wybrany - Praktyczny 4A. Jest bez piwnicy ale zamierzam ją doprojektować, wejście w miejscu a'la schowka schowka w kotłowni a kotłownie przenieść do piwnicy. Generalnie najpierw chciałem bez piwnicy na płycie fundamentowej ale w końcu doszedłem do wniosku, że piwnica się jednak przyda. 
> 
> I teraz pytanie czy mozna posadowić dom z piwnicą na płycie fundamentowej? Czy ma to w ogóle sens? Co w przypadku gdy garaż który nie będzie podpiwniczony też chce na płycie fundamentowej? Będą dwie płyty na dwóch róznych poziomach? Chyba, że nie ma sensu garażu na płycie? A co jeśli chce podpiwniczyć tylko część częsci mieszkalnej? Wtedy będa trzy płyty? Jedna na poziomie piwnicy, druga na poziomie 0 pod częscią niepodpiwniczoną i trzecia pod garażem? Nie jest to skomplikowane? 
> 
> Nie bardzo wiem jak to ogarnąć. Słyszałem jeszcze coś o technologi białej wanny... czy to jest własnie płyta i betonowe ściany z betonu wodoszczelnego?


Zbyt skomplikowane są te pomysły. Jak będziesz chciał częściowo podpiwniczyć czyli praktycznie raczej tylko część mieszkalną domu (bez garażu) to wątpię aby dało się pod tym zrobić płytę a pod garażem tradycyjny fundament lub nawet zrobić płytę tu i tam. Bo niby jak to zrobić aby równo wszystko osiadało a nie część domu bardziej od drugiej części. Jeżeli częściowe podpiwniczenie to raczej wszystko na ławach. Domek, a dokładniej jego bryła nie sprzyja energooszczędności czyli najniższego wyniku się nie osiągnie, więc mostkiem od ławy nie musisz się przejmować. Budując z BK ten mostek będzie mniej odczuwalny niż jakbyś budował z ciężkiego materiału. Nie kombinuj bo i tak zrobisz jak będzie kazał konstruktor.

----------


## emil_kotecki

Może mi się wydaje, spytać musisz firmy wykonawcze, ale to chyba pchanie się w niepotrzebne koszty. Może taniej byłoby postawić dodatkowy budynek gospodarczy, o ile masz miejsce na działce.

----------


## waldinio

> Może mi się wydaje, spytać musisz firmy wykonawcze, ale to chyba pchanie się w niepotrzebne koszty. Może taniej byłoby postawić dodatkowy budynek gospodarczy, o ile masz miejsce na działce.



Aż tyle miejsca nie mam żeby robic drugi budynek. Poza tym wolę wygodę i budynek w bryle. Nie wyobrażam sobie żeby latać w deszczu, śniegu, etc z garażu do domu z zakupami, etc. 

Poza tym, zdecydowałem się na technologie białej wanny mniej wiecej tak jak jest to przedstawione tutaj http://www.bestindevelopment.pl/unca...e-biala-wanna/

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Zrób piwnicę także pod garażem.
Ewentualnie garaż zrób w piwnicy (zmień projekt jeśli jeszcze nie kupiony).
Zaoszczędzisz na budowie garażu. Będzie trzeba trochę dopłacić do murów oporowych.
Mury oporowe wykonane w firmie w kształcie litery L na 2 metry wysokie to około 20tys.
Co do zjazdu do garażu w piwnicy są pewne wymogi typu gaz, wodociągi i inne media przed domem.
Musisz także posadowić dom w odpowiedniej odległości od drogi by wyrobić się ze spadkiem i płaskim odcinkiem podjazdu przed samym garażem.

----------


## waldinio

Zobaczymy co powie architekt z konstruktorem. Zdecydowałem się na projekt indywidualny bo wyceny do adaptacji przy zmianach jakie chciałem wykonać dorównują cenie projektu indywidualnego... 

Generalnie to zależy mi i na piwnicy i na dobrej izolacji wodno-cieplnej od spodu bo sam dom chce mieć dobrze ocieplony i niskotemperatorowe CO

----------


## Ek_ge

Witam, zapraszam do kontaktu bezpośrednio z naszym przedstawicielem pod numerem 22 250 22 43. Mamy już za sobą wiele nietypowych realizacji, więc i w tym przypadku postaramy się pomóc. 

Pozdrawiam
Marek Tucholski 
Online Ekspert marki Lafarge

----------


## Robinson74

> Przeczytałem cały wątek o płycie fundamentowej. Już wiem ze będę budował w postaci białej wanny. Nie musi być droższe niż na ławach bo przy betonie wodoszczelnym odejdzie mi hydroizolacja.


Jak już ktoś wyżej napisał, hydroizolacja nie odejdzie, bo beton "wodoszczelny" jest po prostu znacznie bardziej szczelny niż zwykły, ale nigdy w 100%. 
A swoją drogą, możesz przedstawić jak u Ciebie sytuacja teraz wygląda? 
Sam zastanawiam się nad płytą fundamentową, ale piwnicę chyba dałbym pod całością, nawet pod garażem. 
No i chciałbym mieć bardzo dobrą hydroizolację (grunty spoiste, a woda gruntowa nie wiadomo gdzie będzie za 10 lat, a nawet na wiosnę po roztopach). No i chciałbym też mieć piwnicę ocieploną, chociażby na ten bilard, o którym pisałeś.

----------


## מרכבה

> Jak już ktoś wyżej napisał, hydroizolacja nie odejdzie, bo beton "wodoszczelny" jest po prostu znacznie bardziej szczelny niż zwykły, ale nigdy w 100%.


 nie ma czegoś takiego jak beton wodoszczelny ... to jest chłyt markietingowy.
Wuj skurcz decyduje i Wuj obciążenie.
Żadne "tradycyjne" fundamenty pod piwnicę ! to jest prekambryjskie rozwiązanie. Płyta imo jest lepsza - da się wtedy jakoś okieznać posadowienie na "wodzie" nawet. Rozumie - że klepie się bo ludzie mają .. ..

----------


## Robinson74

Dopiero się wdrażam w tematykę budowlaną i jestem wdzięczny za wszelkie uwagi profesjonalistów i osób doświadczonych w tej tematyce. 
Właśnie rozważam płytę fundamentową pod piwnicą. A jak płyta, to pewnie pod garażem też robić piwnicę, żeby była na całości? 
Zależy mi też na dobrej hydroizolacji, zarówno ze względu na wody opadowe (grunt słabo przepuszczalny) jak i na ewentualne podniesienie się wody gruntowej w przyszłości.

----------


## jacentyy

> Witam, zapraszam do kontaktu bezpośrednio z naszym przedstawicielem pod numerem 22 250 22 43. Mamy już za sobą wiele nietypowych realizacji, więc i w tym przypadku postaramy się pomóc. 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Marek Tucholski 
> Online Ekspert marki Lafarge


A co Wy biuro konstrykcyjne w tej cementowni ( betoniarni ) prowadzicie ?

----------


## radek1987

A czy czasem nie będzie tak, że ta płyta fundamentalna jako płyta od piwnicy nie będzie wymagala nawiezienia żwiru i pasku jężeli jest to teren gliniasty?? czyli teren rozsadzisty ??

----------


## מרכבה

> A czy czasem nie będzie tak, że ta płyta fundamentalna jako płyta od piwnicy nie będzie wymagala nawiezienia żwiru i pasku jężeli jest to teren gliniasty?? czyli teren rozsadzisty ??


Nie bój się - nie wybuchnie Ci grunt pod domem - 
nieduża stabilizacja gruntu wystarczy.

----------


## radek1987

Czyli taki wykop pod piwnicę powiedzmy 2 m w dół + 0,5 lub 0,7 nad powierzchnią wystający dla okienek piwnicznych (nie nie chodzi o wódkę  :big grin:   :big grin: )  wystarczy, aby odizolować go od zmarzliny wokół budynku ?? Bo przymarzanie gruntu w Skandynawii jest akie ponoć głębokie, że wbijają się palami aby wybudować choćby głupi domek

----------


## מרכבה

W Polsce - granica oddawania ciepła to 1,4 m -rejony Suwalszczyzny. Ale to myślisz w Szwecji czynić dom?

----------


## Robinson74

> A czy czasem nie będzie tak, że ta płyta fundamentalna jako płyta od piwnicy nie będzie wymagala nawiezienia żwiru i pasku jężeli jest to teren gliniasty?? czyli teren rozsadzisty ??


Wydaje mi się, że nie. Skoro będzie piwnica, to znaczy, że wykop będzie na ponad 2,5m, a tam nic nie zamarza. 
Czy dobrze rozumiem, że można zrobić tak: 
- chudziak 10cm,  
- styrodur (XPS) 10cm, 
- hydroizolacja - folia, papa, warstwa bitumiczna? 
- płyta fundamentowa 25cm 
- posadzka piwnicy. 
Jeszcze gdzieś tu powinna być dodatkowa hydroizolacja lub termoizolacja (na płycie)? A może powyższa koncepcja zawiera błędy?

----------


## Piczman

Dawno mnie nie było, ale pozwolę sobie podciągnąć temat.

Kalkuluje koszty wykonania porządnego i szczelnego podpiwniczenia pod budynkiem szkieletowym ( lekka konstrukcja drewniana )

I opcja - płyta fundamentowa grzewcza na xps 20 cm ( taki standard omawiany już setki razy)
II opcja - ogrzewana piwnica na płycie fundamentowej grzewczej + strop grzewczy (chcę uniknąć wylewki na parterze jeśli jest to możliwe)

Czy można by oszacować ile kosztowała by taka zmiana?
Czy ktokolwiek z forowiczów ma budynek z taką piwnicą i może się podzielić wiedzą?

Kusi mnie kilka ważnych dla mnie pomieszczeń, z których muszę zrezygnować nie robiąc podpiwniczenia  :roll eyes:

----------

